# Question about air compressors



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I have a 2HP 4 Gallon Central Pneumatic pancake air compressor. Last year when I used it, it ran fine. When I turned it on it would fill the tank with air, power off when it reached 115 psi and power back up when it droped below 50 I think. This year it seems to power off when it is reaches 115 psi and does not power back up when the pressure gets below 50psi. I have to keep releasing the remaining air from the tank and turning it back on again. Does any body have a clue why it would be doing this or how to fix this?


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

I bought a Central Pneumatic compressor a few years ago. Didn't get to use it that year, pulled it out summer of next year, fired it up, it worked fine...once.

I talked to Harbor freight and they said they thought it was a check valve that regulates any back pressure on the cylinder head. they sent me a new one and I have yet to try to fix it because I bought a monster 25 gallon Craftsman that just needed a new head gasket and I've used it ever since with no problems.


----------



## farmer (Aug 22, 2008)

i might be you pressure switch that controls the compresser. check the settings on it. or it might be faulty


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

farmer said:


> i might be you pressure switch that controls the compresser. check the settings on it. or it might be faulty


Ditto Sometimes these are presented as 2 adjustable knobs other times they are screw adjustable under a box like cover plate. Ether way they are spring loaded and often stick. I like to back them off for storage and regularly spray with wd 40


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I spayed the mechanism down with WD40 and it seems to work fine. Everyone, thanks for your help!


----------

